
Does ad blocking herald the end of the free internet? - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-34268416
======
oneJob
Not even going to read this. Assumes websites exist sold for profit. Internet
originally existed as a non-commercial medium. Sad that we forget so soon.

